# Votes please - Megaray, Power Sun or Solar Glo



## foxyfruit (Jun 12, 2010)

Can people give me feedback on the following Mercury Vapour Lamps, I really am confused as to which is the best (its for my iguana when he goes into a 7ft x 7ft viv) and what you might pair it up with ie at other end of viv:

* Megaray 160 Watts
* Zoo Med Power Sun 160 Watts their own website link here
* Exo Terra Solar Glo 160 Watts

I have included the links to make your opinions easier (I hope?!?)

Didn't think it'd be so hard to pick his lighting! I just want the best I can get for him

Thanks


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

MegaRay are by far the best, better output, more reliable, long life, the most expensive of course but you generally get what you pay for with MVBs.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

have a nosey through here. some top info and very informative.
UV Guide UK - Ultraviolet Light for Reptiles - UVB reptile lighting on test


----------



## foxyfruit (Jun 12, 2010)

What a great site! Very informative and amazing test results. I think the megaray is definately a far superior lamp


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

Definietly Megaray, the latest batch of Solar-Glo's emit close to no UV.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

I've been using solar glos for a few years now with no problems.


----------

